
Something is wrong with Connecticut - johan_larson
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2017/06/something_is_wrong_with_connecticut.html
======
nxsynonym
CTs main problem is that it has no identity or culture of its own. It's
biggest draw is that it's close to other cultural hubs (BOS and NYC).

Why pay crazy taxes to live in a place where the only thing to do is leave?

I guess if you like soul-less cities, shopping malls, highways, cheap chain-
restaurants and identical suburban neighborhoods then it's a good place to
live.

